

RParsec : Ruby Parser Combinator  - unignorant
http://jparsec.codehaus.org/Ruby+Parsec

======
riffraff
the example code has

    
    
        class SExpressionTestCase < RUNIT::TestCase
    

hadn't seen that in such a long time :)

